# Red lines pls :3



## Thorne (May 1, 2008)

Need some red lines on this, I'm not sure if everything is in proportion/anatomically correct

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/LatiasSoliel/htfy.png

Thanks!


----------



## Acisej (May 19, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me. :3


----------

